# Wolverine Retriever Club Super Singles Event June 26th



## duckkiller (Dec 7, 2002)

Super Singles Event

Includes timed single retrieves on land and water. 
Retrievers of all ages and training levels are invited. 
(Prizes awarded to fastest male and female dogs.)

Sunday, June 26th, 2011 

9:30 a.m. thru 2:30 p.m.
at
2838 Slattery Rd., Lum, MI

Sign up between 8:30 a.m.  9:30 a.m.
$10 per dog, $8 each additional dog

BBQ Style Dinner at 3pm with all the fixin's ($15) 
followed by WRC Annual Meeting/Awards at 5741 Lyons Rd., Lum 

Come for the Super Singles event or any of the above!!

For additional information, please contact [email protected]


----------

